

Apple, YouTube end relationship - PaulMcCartney
http://bostonglobe.com/business/2012/08/06/apple-drop-google-youtube-from-latest-version-ios/MzvsYudEeoCavle2knWxmO/story.html

======
dkkarthik
"License has expired .. youtube app will not come pre-installed .. ". Does
this mean we will have no youtube (iOS has no flash support, remember) or that
we need to explicitly download an app?

~~~
slater
It means there's no dedicated app. It doesn't mean that future iOS hardware
won't be able to play YT vids.

